# Anybody know if Amazon Flex Logistics will be working on Monday, Labor Day?



## detsoob (Jun 16, 2016)

Anybody know if Amazon Flex Logistics will be working on Monday, Labor Day?

And now that we are on this topic

On what holidays does Amazon Logistics close during the year?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

My guess would be yes, seems they don't like to take too many holidays off.... and since we are IC's, they don't have to pay us more and the customers are happy they are getting their packages!

g


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

You know, I forgot to ask...
Have spent so many of my holidays with Amazon that
I was probably just assuming this one would be no different.

Five dollars says yes.....might as well get drunk and gamble a little 

C'mon, it's Labor Day ! Let's Labor !


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

detsoob said:


> On what holidays does Amazon Logistics close during the year?


X-mas


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

g[/QUOTE]


gaj said:


> My guess would be yes, seems they don't like to take too many holidays off.... and since we are IC's, they don't have to pay us more and the customers are happy they are getting their packages!
> 
> g


While i totally agree with you it depends on their fufillment centers right. On certain holidays they do have to pay the people who produce our deliveries time and a half so I imagine certain holidays they may close.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Dang, I'd love to work on Christmas.


----------



## detsoob (Jun 16, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> X-mas


Confirmed today Christmas is the only time off during the year for Logistics.

Of course that is provided that no emergency or natural disasters like Hurricanes here in Florida occur.


----------



## Philt (Jun 21, 2016)

detsoob said:


> Confirmed today Christmas is the only time off during the year for Logistics.
> 
> Of course that is provided that no emergency or natural disasters like Hurricanes here in Florida occur.


We were closed for July 4th at DHP1.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

detsoob said:


> Confirmed today Christmas is the only time off during the year for Logistics.


Even before Flex ever launched, AMZL would always work every day except Christmas Day (the 25th)
Logistics was about inbound/outbound, getting the trailers accounted for, TDR's, Non-Cons, all that jazz...
I spent at least a couple of Christmas Eves with fellow Amazon warehouse staff. Up North, the weather would
play a more significant role in the last days of peak. Down here in Texas, it's always sunny, just like Philadelphia !
Didn't have to work that Christmas Eve or Christmas 2 yrs ago. Then last year (2015), I was already moved over
to Prime Now and it was "offline" so to speak on the 25th. 24th was busy though. Had 12 hrs that day. [correction]

Will admit that Flex Independent Contract is not the same discipline as Blue Badge Amazon.
You have to look at it from a whole other perspective. Even the water tastes different.

Correction: While reminiscing and waxing nostalgic about the good ole' peak season
that was, I went back to look at my log book for December. Seems I was off by a day.

The really busy day was the 23rd. It was a Wednesday and it was a 12 hour day.
The 24th was hectic as hell and it must have seemed like 12 hours with traffic and all,
but it was four blocks of 2 hours each. from 10a to 6p, so 8 hours that day, 12 the day before.

Again this was Prime. Tips were good too for xmas week. Just felt obligated to post true #'s
when I saw a discrepancy. I have no reason to be untruthful, unless I'm trying to get laid.....


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes, I have a shift in the morning 

g


----------



## Stephen Yanni (Oct 21, 2016)

detsoob said:


> Anybody know if Amazon Flex Logistics will be working on Monday, Labor Day?
> 
> And now that we are on this topic
> 
> On what holidays does Amazon Logistics close during the year?


sorry to bother you...I'm new here. Are ypu working for amazon Flex now I'm Miami and if so can you lead me in a direction on how to apply.

Thank You


----------



## Stephen Yanni (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm New here. Can someone tell me how to apply for amazon flex for the south Florida area?


----------



## Stephen Yanni (Oct 21, 2016)

How do you apply for amazon flex in south Florida area?

Thanks


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Stephen Yanni said:


> I'm New here. Can someone tell me how to apply for amazon flex for the south Florida area?


https://flex.amazon.com


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Stephen Yanni said:


> How do you apply for amazon flex in south Florida area?
> 
> Thanks


A. Same process for South Florida as of North Florida! 
Q. Than what is the process of applying for North Florida?
A. Same process for applying North and South Florida

Ever hear about Google?? 
If not here it is: http://bfy.tw/8JGn


----------

